# New to South Padre



## hydro-therapy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm looking for some guys that know some good areas offshore to fish and would be willing to split expenses. I have 32' proline with twin verados and fish almost every weekend. If you are interested give me a call at 832-425-4483.


----------



## ducktape (Feb 18, 2012)

portmansfield tournament is comin up july 26-27. interested in putting a team together?
texas international fishing tournament is aug. 2-6. lots of fun and money. if interested e-mail me.


----------

